# Do not do business with kabar cartridge



## guncrazy (Aug 15, 2012)

I "sold" them 37 lbs of brass some eight weeks ago which they agreed to pay me for. I still haven't been paid. In every communication I get an excuse or promise but the agreed upon check never comes. Think about it guys you steal brass from people then sell it to someone else. Guess thats the only way they know to do business. Just wanted to warn everyone I can.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That may or may not be true - but realize that this is your very first post. To join and post this as your very first message makes all of this suspect... Obviously, you joined simply to spread the word, not to actually participate as a regular member here...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Got any more brass to sell? :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's K Bar cartridge....been in business since 2005.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Doubt they could have survived that long using dishonest practices but I will keep watching....JJ


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Bisley said:


> Got any more brass to sell? :mrgreen:


 Wow ! That Takes A Lot Of Brass. L.O.L.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

And people say I look like a troll.


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Guess you have to take this post at face value since it is not verifiable. I am always reluctant to black ball a vendor based on one event. Heck, I suspect there are people who you can find who have a grudge against just about every mainstream or large vendor out there. But forewarned is worthwhile too I guess.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Guy has never been back either


----------

